# Help My Hedgehog is ORANGE



## Kascopic (Apr 15, 2021)

I went to check on my hedgehog this morning (his name is Eddy) and I picked him up and immediately noticed he was orange, bright orange, he's still eating, not lethargic, awake and alert, he hasn't been scratching it. I haven't given him any foods that would make him orange if he anoints. his poops are normal and not mushy. can someone tell me what this is?

I am going to give him a bath to see if it washes off 

should I take him to the vet?

Name: Eddy (Eddy Grr)
Age: 6months - 1year
Sex: male
Normal Weight: 300g-315g
Current Weight: 307g
Diet: cat food and super worms


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I mean...could it be poop? It's not unheard of for them to do that. If there was nothing else that he could've anointed with, it might have been that.


----------



## Kascopic (Apr 15, 2021)

shinydistraction said:


> I mean...could it be poop? It's not unheard of for them to do that. If there was nothing else that he could've anointed with, it might have been that.


his poop looks normal in the cage, I've never seen him messing with his poop before and his entire butt/skirt area? around the edges of the quills is orange as well, when he anoints too its usually his back 

also his poop is usually dark brown and idk why it would be orange?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Diluted in spit and spread out, ya, could be that color. And hedgehogs will anoint all over their bodies. But, if not that, is it possible someone else in your household gave him a treat?


----------



## Kascopic (Apr 15, 2021)

shinydistraction said:


> Diluted in spit and spread out, ya, could be that color. And hedgehogs will anoint all over their bodies. But, if not that, is it possible someone else in your household gave him a treat?


nobody interacts with him except me, I feed him and clean his cage, he is also orange down to the skin right above his tail and its brighter, ill try to get a picture but I also took a q-tip and swabbed it, the some orange came off on the q-tip and I looked at it under my microscope but there are no visible chunks or anything under a microscope.

his belly is also clean and I cannot find any orange in his cage including where he was sleeping


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Could you add a photo of the enclosure so we have a look and see if there is anything?

Sometimes fresh eyes pick up on things you may not have. Or we might spot something that may come out orange but necessarily orange.

Its hard to come up things when have little to go off.
It doesnt look like anointating to me more like something has leaked and he laied in it. Also if it wiped off that easy I doubt it even more as once the spit from anointating dries its not that easy to just wipe off.


----------



## HedgieMomm (Apr 15, 2021)

I do think it may be poop.. Or something in there food.. Or they may have anoited but i just can't tell you may want a vet to check it out sorry luv :C


----------



## Kascopic (Apr 15, 2021)

I gave him a bath, most of the orange came out but some of it tinted his quills, he hasn't been acting strange or anything so I think he's ok unless it comes back


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Huh, that's so strange! Definitely looks like he anointed with something, but who knows what? Maybe some food that was brown and it dried orange-ish? I don't know, but I'm glad it washed out 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> Maybe some food that was brown and it dried orange-ish? I don't know, but I'm glad it washed out 😂


Yes some treats and biscuits can, we have these horrible ones (I dont use them) called dreamies and they are brown but dry orange when the hog anointates.


----------



## Kascopic (Apr 15, 2021)

funny thing is, the only treats he likes is dried mealworms and we don't really give him anything else so I have no idea what he got into


----------

